# My band: New singer, new name, new song



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've been playing with my current band, Six Word Story, for over a year now and we've just recently got a new singer and started recording our original songs. I thought I'd share our first completed one, maybe get some critique on the composition and mix, too.

The song

Our band page ('like' us if you wish)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I gave it a listen. Nice song, good work on it


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool song, i liked it alot. 
now do that 9-11 more times, add some obscure but interesting art, and your done! hahahaha


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

New singer Alisha Nauth...???..Sweeeet...Great voice...!!!...










[video=youtube;ruQ72JWoBl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruQ72JWoBl8[/video]


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

That would be her, yep. Astounding voice. I take it you're familiar with her?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well in that case skip the obscure art. i have another idea....


----------



## Jaymon (Jun 11, 2010)

Great song. I really like it. I have seen her sing a few times.
I found her voice to be getting lost in the guitars and backing vocals, but i listened through a crappy pair of headphones.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Jaymon said:


> Great song. I really like it. I have seen her sing a few times.
> *I found her voice to be getting lost in the guitars* and backing vocals, but i listened through a crappy pair of headphones.


I have to agree. Lead vocals could be a little louder. Guitar with distortion a little softer and (I never thought I'd never say this but drums a touch louder).
Hopefully, you recorded the lead vocals separately so you can experiment. If not, next time. Great song though. All parts are played well. Loved the backup vocals also.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I thought the quality was decent. I think its more an EQ then a volume problem when it comes to the vocals. Decent blend but you certainly could use more guitar riffs. As it stands the song is all vocals and no instrument. Could of been recorded on acoustic for the same effect and I assume alot cheaper.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll tweak the mix -- we just recorded it in my basement, so it takes a bit of work to get a good balance. The advantage is it didn't cost a penny.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Andy said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll tweak the mix -- we just recorded it in my basement, so it takes a bit of work to get a good balance.


 Your a wise man. You can take constructive criticism well which is a hard thing to do. You have a great singer, very good musicians and with a little luck, your on your way. Not sure of the name though. You need to capitalize on her looks and any publicity that she's had to date. That's what most bands don't have. Anyway, best of luck. Hope to hear you on "WOLF" real soon. If you want to check out a song I recorded with my wife. Check my posts. Feb 17, I think. It too didn't cost me a thing.



Andy said:


> The advantage is it didn't cost a penny.


 That's what I said until I started counting up what I paid for my gear. Pianos, guitars, PA and recording equipment.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I was about to dismiss this track,  no offense! I was sure a "screamo" male vocal was coming up...but wow! Your vocalist is incredible and super melodic. Listened to the track a few times. You've got a good thing going on, I think we'll be hearing a lot more from you guys (and gal).


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

ps. I like the name


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> I was about to dismiss this track,  no offense! I was sure a "screamo" male vocal was coming up...but wow! Your vocalist is incredible and super melodic. Listened to the track a few times. You've got a good thing going on, I think we'll be hearing a lot more from you guys (and gal).


Thank you, very kind words. I'm hoping that people end up digging the combination of her vocals over the heavier instrumentals. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I got a suggestion for ya.. I dont want to come off as rude BTW, just honest. If your love of music is that in it self "Love for Music" then do what feels right regardless of what people outside your band may think. I would recommend more riffs but for all I know you just wanted to throw something together and test out your new singer. You may have copious amounts of killer riffs and endless hooks. If your still looking for input..

I always viewed music as a multi-person roller coaster, in a sense that each person has their own car. When the vocals are up and wild everything else should be down and simple to make head room, but when the vocals are down, something else can take the top.. Thats where the true nature of musician ship and the groove of the band comes in. What takes the lead after the vocals? Thats up to you. Guitar? Bass? In my band its even drums... Know what I mean?


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Grin said:


> I always viewed music as a multi-person roller coaster, in a sense that each person has their own car. When the vocals are up and wild everything else should be down and simple to make head room, but when the vocals are down, something else can take the top.. Thats where the true nature of musician ship and the groove of the band comes in. What takes the lead after the vocals? Thats up to you. Guitar? Bass? In my band its even drums... Know what I mean?


I couldn't have said it better. There's nothing worse than a lead vocalist trying to get up over loud instruments. I call it volume war and the poor listeners are the losers.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I need to listen at work on proper monitors but my impression was that the vocals were sitting above the mix. It's tricky to get them to sit right, some engineers start with vocals and build the track around them as opposed to starting with drums, bass, guitar etc.

Did you do much fader riding? That helps make space. Sounds like the vocals and the lead guitar could use some movement that way. Someone else mentioned EQ. First thing I do is put a HPF on everything below 50HZ. vocals I'll thin right out, especially BG's which I filter out at 200HZ! 

Often tracks sound like shite on their own but work well in the mix. I've seen engineers spend three hours tweaking an isolated kick drum!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Andy said:


> 'm hoping that people end up digging the combination of her vocals over the heavier instrumentals.* Any suggestions?*


More pics of the singer.


----------

